# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Jeg elsker dansk!

## Vladimir

Jeg taler ret meget dansk! YAY 
Hvordon har de det? 
Jeg hedder Vladimir, og jeg bor i tyskland  ::

----------


## Kamion

jas

----------

Hej Vladimir, det er i dansk: 'Hvordan har De det?' But it is not used much nowadays.  
'Hvordan har du det?'  
-J

----------


## shibo77

Jeg hedder Shibo, og jeg bor i China. 
Think Danmark can beat Czech?   ::  
...maybe it was the women's team...

----------

